
The price of failure: Yahoo's Marissa Mayer could leave with $137m - ghosh
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/apr/19/yahoo-marissa-mayer-sale-buyout
======
nickpsecurity
That's a success story per theory of capitalism. Notice they're not griping
about the fact that they could collectively do CEO pay at $100-300k with same
results given underlings effectively run the company. They didn't even gripe
much about her overdone ckmpensation. No, they were pissed that she tried a
turnaround instead of something that would only benefit one group: the
shareholders.

Serve's their asses right. A taste of their own medicine. She certainly did
fail in the turn around because it was beyond saving. She succeeded as a
capitalist. Now, she has the capital to invest in better models that care
about stakeholders instead of just shareholders. Interesting to see what she
does next.

------
lordleft
Is there any sort of compelling evidence that CEOs ought to be paid so much
money? Seems like you get a fairly sweet haul whether you help the company
thrive or run it to the ground.

~~~
nickpsecurity
No it's cartel-style behavior. There's significant overlap between CEO's,
boards, VC's, and so on. Reduced down to something like this: "I'll authorize
you to get stupid rich so long as you let me fo it. We'll keep doing it
because we can."

Type "leaked citigroup memos and political gates" into Google to see their
people say it. They even went so far as encouraging them to pay themselves
even more and invest in luxury goods. Haha.

------
leekh
maybe she'll run for president in a few years.

------
junto
I'm honestly not sure that anyone can turn Yahoo into something that the
shareholders don't know what they want.

